# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] افيدونا افادكم الله عن شركات الاستيراد والتصدير

## msaber2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بكم جميعا وانا سعيد ولي الشرف ان اكون بينكم وعضو في هذا المنتدى العظيم

...منذ فترة وانا ابحث عن فكرة مشروع تخلصنى من نير الوظيفة الخاصة  ودخلها المحدود علما بأنى لااملك رأس مال مناسب ولكنى دائما اؤمن بأن هذا لا يجب ان يكون عائق
واخير عرض علي احد اصدقائى بان افتح مكتب استيراد وتصدير وخاصة انى اقطن في دمياط وبالتالي قريب من الميناء وعمليات الشحن والتفريغ ......... ولكن تضاربت الاقاويل عن طريقة عمل الشركة فمنهم من قال ان الشركة فقط تقوم بدور الوسيط بين المصدر والمستورد وبالتالي انت لا تحتاج الكثير من المال حيث تأخذ عموله علي تخليص الشحنة فقط حتي تصل للطرف الثانتى
ومنهم من قال انك تبحث بنفسك عما تصدرة وتبحث ايضا عن المستورد وبالتالي انت تشتري من هنا وتدفع مئات الاف حتي تجد من يشترى منك في الخارج وتبيع بالطبع بسعر اعلي وهكذا

ياريت حد يفيدنى عن طبيعة عمل هذه الشركات عسي الله ان يجعلها بدايه لما اطمح له ... وجزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار ردوكم

----------


## msaber2

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟
ادرة الموقع ... اي افادة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز msaber2  

اهلا بك فى المنتدى وان شاء الله تستفيد من وجودك معنا 

بخصوص  سؤالك 

كلتا الحالتين صح  

اما ان تقوم باعمال التصدير والاستيراد لحساب الغير  
بمعنى ان هناك شركات  لها منتج ولها سوق فى الخارج لكن محتاجة من يقوم بالاعمال الادارية من تشهيلات وانهاء الاجراءات 

او ان تقوم حضرتك  بانشاء شبكة علاقات ومعلومات  تتيح لك معرفة  السوق وما يحتاجة من منتجات وتقرب بين البائع والمشترى  

او ان تقوم حضرتك  بمعرفة احتياجات السوق وتشترى بمالك الخاص هذه السلعة وتبيعها لحسابك 

لكن اهم من كل هذه الامور والتعقيدات التى سوف اتناولها بالشرح والتفصيل ان شاء الله 

لانه مجال واسع ومتشعب  من تصدير واستيراد وتوكيلات وشحن وتفريغ ونقل وتخليص 

ماهى خبرات ومؤهلات  حضرتك  للخوض فى هذا المجال حتى  نستطيع ان نرشدك  ونفيدك بالمعلومة الصحيحه 

دمت بخير

----------


## msaber2

شكرا لك اخي العزيز اسكندراني وجزاك الله خيرا
انا في الاصل خريج ادارة اعمل تجارة انجليزي .. وبقالي حوالي سنتين شغال في فرع شركة محمول (بدون ذكر اسماء)
انا عارف ان ده ممكن يكون ظاهرير بعيد عن موضوع الاستيراد والتصدير ... لكن الشئ الكويس ان ده اتاح لي فرصة كبيره انى اعمل علاقات ومعارف... كمان علمني جدا اززاي اقدر ادير مكان واجذب عميل واتعامل مع شخيات مختلفة 
الفكرة الاحسن انى مستعد ادرس الموضوع دراسه جيدة جدا وانزل اخد خبرة اكيد قبل ان ابدأ

مازلت في انتظار نصائحك الغاليه جزاك الله خيرا
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز msaber2  

ربنا يوفقك ويحقق اهدافك ان شاء الله 

مبدئيا لاكتساب الخبرة والدراسة الفعلية فى هذا المجال 

يوجد هيئة الصادرات والواردات  تقدم دورات تدريبيه فى مجال التصدير والاستيراد 

وحضرتك ان شاء الله بمجال دراستك تجارة انجليزى ستكون الدراسة سهلة ان شاء الله لحضرتك 

وسوف ابحث لحضرتك عن عنوان ورقم تليفونات الهيئة وابلغ حضرتك به 

واتابع مع حضرتك ان شاء الله باقى افكار الموضوع 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## msaber2

جزاك الله خيرا اخي اسكندرانى ... سأنتظرها علي شغف
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## msaber2

هل من جديد عزيز اسكندرانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

ارجو ان تجد بعض  استفساراتك  فى مركز استشارات ابناء مصر فى هذا اللينك 
http://egyptsons.com/misr/thread75699.html

----------


## msaber2

للاسف لم اجد
علي كل حال شكرالاهتمامك عزيزي اسكندرانى
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الفاضل

الموضوع يشمل بعض الموضوعات الهامة جداااااااااااااااااااا لحضرتك 

كيفية استخراج بطاقة ضريبيه 

استخراج السجل التجارى 

خطوات التسجيل فى سجل المستوردين 

خطوات التسجيل فى سجل المصدرين 

عنوان وتليفونات مركز تدريب التجارة الخارجية وتكلفة الدورة اتدريبيه 

ياريت تراجع الموضوع مرة اخرى

----------


## msaber2

نعم صدقت ...لك جزيل الشكر عزيزي اسكنرانى

نقبل تحياتى

----------


## msaber2

اعذرني بس سؤال تانى
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي سؤال بسيط
لي واحد صديقي سودانى عايز يفتح شركة توصيات ماليه (يعني توصيات بورصة وفوركس وهكذا)
كنت بستأذن حضراتكم عايزين نعرف تفاصيل الحصول علي ترخيص مكتب وتكاليفه
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------

